# Help finding an affordable Rear Wheel



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont post often, but I am in need of some forum help. The better half and I ride a 2004/5 Fuji absolute as our primary and Monday while performing the preride inspection I found we have pulled several rear spokes :cryin: SO>>>I am in need of an affordable rear wheel replacement.

144/5 mm spacing
Shimano compatable 9 speed
Rim brakes
Prefer 40 spoke or similar load bearing capabilities (approximatetly 400 lb team - I am NOT a light weight) usually running 32 mm tires 

Hope thats enough info to get some replies!

Thanks
Fox


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

define affordable?


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Bike cost us about 600 (barely used) six years ago. We have put about 5k miles on it. I would prefer to stay about 300 or less.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Assuming the hub is serviceable, have a new rim and nips/spokes/rebuild done. I suggest by a tandem shop of someone that builds downhill wheels a lot.


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Its an option. Two years ago we had the spokes all replaced/relaced. The hub on the bike is pretty generic - a in house Fuji Heavyduty Tandem - was looking for something to replace it also.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

If your hub is fine, you can rebuild your wheel easily enough. You may even be able to reuse the spokes (just move spokes to new rim and true up) although I'd probably just get new spokes. 

Why not go with 48h?

A quick web search.
Tandems East has several wheels, hubs, rims, etc. A bit more expensive than other sources, but it would give you a good idea of what is available. You can search for any of the rims they list on the web. (add 40h or 48h to your searches).

Velocity Dyad 40h, 48h (About $50), Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite (About $23)

It looks like Niagara is out of stock on some of their 40h built wheels, but they do list a 40h, 9 spd hub for $36 (Black is also available).

Hmmm, I see one can find the parts, but not the built up wheels. Velocity is supposed to make Tandem wheels, but I don't think you can buy direct. 

Here is a 40h wheel on E-Bay (for the next few hours).
160mm Santana Tandem Rear Wheel Edco Hub 700c 40H | eBay

The price is good. It has a very long NDS Axle, and doesn't list the dropout spacing. Oh, is that 160mm wide? Hmmm... You could cut it down and dish.

In fact, before you buy,* measure your dropout spacing *as there are a couple of standards.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

New spoke/rebuild with the original rim?? Sounds like maybe it got over tensioned on the original rim??

We have a rear a 40 on our rear tandem wheel. But it is still pretty new use wise, even though older tandem. Hats off for using yours enough to wear out wheels. We are also over 400 on the bike, damn near close to 400 before the bike weight gets added in. :0 Wife seems to like her Madone over the Tandem, so it is an event bike I guess.


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

From the little bit I am seeing there isnt many choices. Spacing is 144/5 mm - puts the Niagara hub and Santana wheel out. Thanks for the info though


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks robt57. Our tandems (we have two) level our abilities and I enjoy riding with my wife. It is possible it was overtensioned but the car swallowing pot holes/curbs/etc are more likely to be the culprit. Wife has a nice Spec Dolce. As a fairly weak rider she needed a light and very good responding bike to give her confidence. I would live to see her enjoy riding solo enough to demand her own Madone :thumbsup:


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

fox_boy said:


> From the little bit I am seeing there isnt many choices. Spacing is 144/5 mm - puts the Niagara hub and Santana wheel out. Thanks for the info though


145mm, 40h, 9/10 Cassette. 

That does limit the choices a bit. Even the hubs are expensive. 

You might consider:
Cambria Bike, Velocity Dyad, $342. They list "Available Soon" which seems to be 1 - 2 weeks shipping.

You may be able to put in a longer axle (135mm --> 145mm) into some hubs, but that gives you more unsupported axle. Likewise, you may be able to cut the E-Bay axle above down & re-dish the wheel (although it seems to have axle end caps which make the job different from adjusting a solid axle).

Ahhh, here is a 36h set on E-Bay. It has a pretty long axle, and only 36h. It might make a good spare.
Vintage 700c Suntour Cassette Clincher Road Bike Tandem Wheelset New in Box | eBay

I think I'd lean towards relacing your existing hub. What was that, $35 to $50 for a rim. Spokes if necessary... Your parts should be less than $100. And, if you are ambitious enough, you can do the work yourself.


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Quick net search indicates that a Suntour cassette and Shimano are not compatible. Darn. Great Price. I think you are all right, I may have to order another rim/hub etc and have it built.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Oops, I missed the Suntour Freehub :confused5:

I'm not finding a lot of hubs you need online. 
Here is a 36h hub for very cheap. Oh, it says it is a 7 speed. If it uses a standard Shimano Freehub, it might be able to be swapped out for something larger.

I see a DT Swiss 540 hub with Disc Brake for over $300 for just the hub. Perhaps a few other brands in the $200 to $500 range for bare hubs.


Ahh, Velocity is supposed to have a hub for $160 if you can find it.

Looks like Tandems East also has a couple of hubs.

I'm hoping to start a custom wheel building business... soon. I'm still a couple of weeks from getting started, and hadn't thought much about tandems. But I could help if you are willing to wait a few weeks to a month or so for the wheel. Unfortunately I'm having some troubles with some wholesale vendors.

That 36 hole hub above could be built up quite cheaply. It looks like the 145mm hubs are designed for minimal dishing and long unsupported axles, which means that many hubs could be rebuilt to 145mm, especially 36h hubs.

If you want to build on a budget, I'd reuse your existing hub. Otherwise, you'll be in the $300+ range very quickly.


----------

